# Sick Cat



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a sick kitty kat on my hands. My 11 year old cat, Mozart, is sick. This is my first and only cat and I just don’t know what to do. 



Earlier this week he had diarrhoea and vomited all over my carpet in the spare bedroom. The vomiting and diarrhoea stopped on Tuesday night. Monday and Tuesday I noticed this his appetite had declined and by Wednesday Night he did not appear to be eating. I bought his favourite wet food (he just gets kitty kibble) and he ate very little of it. I called the vet and they advised that it was probably related to furballs but made me an appointment for Monday of next week. His cattitude and personality hasn’t changed. 



This morning I was cleaning out his litter box and I noticed that there was no poop! The last time I clean the box out was Thursday morning. I decided to examine Mozart – I started with his tummy, which was soft and tubby but when hand went near his tail/rear area he tensed up and let out a low meow. I looked at his bum and it was so swollen and hind area was hard. I felt awful... He gets his daily cuddles and I never noticed that his back end was so inflamed!!! I called the vet right away and explained the situation. She advised to come down immediately and they will have a look at him and do an enema if necessary. 



 My vet is amazing. On Saturday’s they are only open in the morning and during those few short hours they are open they are very busy. They took my cat in, let us sit in the back so he wouldn’t be scared of all the other animals in the waiting room and didn’t comment about his smell (Mozart isn’t a good traveller and he peed himself in the crate), they even gave me a new towel so I wouldn’t get covered in cat pee. LOVE THEM! On top of all that they didn’t charged me an emergency fee. 
The vet inspected the cat, said that Mozart was very backed up and decided to do an enema. The animals techs said to give it an hour and his bowels will release. I drove home quickly (since I like 40 min away), thinking “whew” we made it home before he had to do his cat business. His Enema was done at 10:30am and its now 8:58pm and there has been no bowel release. Never thought I’d look forward to seeing cat poop... but here I am Saturday night waiting for my poor cat to have a bowel movement.


I have tried to do some research on the internet but the best information I could find was that pumpkin puree helps to keep cats regular. So I am off to Walmart to pick some up, but other then that tidbut, I haven’t come across anything significant. 
So I turn to my fellow gr lovers... any advise would be much appreciated. 

:uhoh:


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

I had a similar problem with my cat. After getting my dog, he became so stressed that he started over grooming and all the extra hair causes him to get constipated. He also had to have an enema, and it actually took a couple days for anything to come out. Now I've switched him to wet food and give him a daily dose of lactulose. He hates it, and it's such a pain! But it works, so I guess I'll keep it up. I also heard that about the pumpkin but haven't tried it. He's a pretty picky eater so I don't know if he would eat it anyway. Hope your kitty feels better! And if you find something else that works I'd love to hear about it!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a cat that gets backed up sometimes and I give him whole milk and that seems to help. I only give it to him when he needs to go because of course normally you shouldn't give cats milk. Hope he is better soon.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My 11 year old cat, Matisse, has had severe constipation issues since a baby due to a surgery he had. I have tried a lot of methods but the most successful info from my vet that keeps him regular is to feed wet food and add to it "Mirolax". It is a tasteless laxative powder that I mix in the wet food. You can buy it at any drugstore in the laxative department. I started with 1/4 tsp twice a day but eventually found that 1/2 tsp twice a day worked the best for my guy.
If you cat hasn't relieved himself after the enema there may be a blockage and you may need to go back to the vet for more help in getting your cat to eliminate. I am surprised they didn't keep him until there were some results.
Wishing you the best. It is so difficult when they aren't well....


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Jackson's Mom said:


> I had a similar problem with my cat. After getting my dog, he became so stressed that he started over grooming and all the extra hair causes him to get constipated. He also had to have an enema, and it actually took a couple days for anything to come out. Now I've switched him to wet food and give him a daily dose of lactulose. He hates it, and it's such a pain! But it works, so I guess I'll keep it up. I also heard that about the pumpkin but haven't tried it. He's a pretty picky eater so I don't know if he would eat it anyway. Hope your kitty feels better! And if you find something else that works I'd love to hear about it!


I used to give lactolose to my constipated cat but my vet turned me on to Miralax and for my kitty it works better and is much less messy (lactolose is so sticky and gets on everything).


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for your posts.
Mozart hasn’t eaten or drank his Friday night. Last night I bought a baby teardrop dispenser to force water in his mouth to keep him hydrated. I tried to shove some pumpkin mush in his mouth so there was at least something in his tummy. 
This morning, he hasn’t used his litter box. I called the e-vet who said that the timing to release the bowels depends on the cat. They were concerned that the cat wasn’t eating or drinking. 
So I am off the e-vet... hopefully everything goes ok and I will bring home a healthier cat.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope that the vet can help him and he gets better fast. Have they done a blood test on him? If not I would have one done if i were you to make sure his kidneys are working ok. My cat that had kidney problems wouldn't eat or drink.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

DaisyGolden said:


> I hope that the vet can help him and he gets better fast. Have they done a blood test on him? If not I would have one done if i were you to make sure his kidneys are working ok. My cat that had kidney problems wouldn't eat or drink.


I havent had blood work done on him yet. I will mention it to the e-vet today. Thanks


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

My beloved cat, Reggie, had some of the same symptoms. The vet determined that he had "megacolon" which basically means at some point, his colon had lost normal function and he was EXTREMELY backed up. He was 14 when his condition was discovered. We opted to have the surgery for him to correct it, a subtotal colectomy (where they would remove most of the colon). They gave me a lot of hope that this would work for Reggie. They made a "mistake" (they admitted it) and had left some of the obstruction in him and didn't suture the intestine well enough so he was leaking into his blood/system. This made a second surgery necessary a few days later. He pulled through the surgery, but never made it through recovery. When he started seizing, I had them euthanize him, as I didn't want him to suffer anymore. Who knows what the outcome would have been if things had gone better during the first surgery.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Update: I’m back from the e-vet but Mozart will have to stay over night. The constipation has escalated to an obstruction. The will keep Mozart on an IV and give him several enema’s in hopes that this will remove the obstruction. If this does not remove the obstruction it will have to be removed manually which will require surgery. 
I was heartbroken that he has to stay overnight. He has never had to stay over at a vet’s or a kennel and on top of that he suffers from anxiety. His claw marks are still raw from when he tried to grip me when they took him from my arms. I haven’t stopped crying since I left the e-vet. I hear alot of people refer to their “heart dogs”, Mozart is my “heart cat”. I hope that he has a bowel release and can come home soon.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Oh poor Mozart. I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sorry that he has to stay overnight but at least you know he is in the best place possible and they will be able to help him. I'm sure he will start to feel a little better now that he's getting some fluids in him. I'm sure once they get him settled he will just curl up and get some rest. Try to get some rest yourself and calm down so you don't get sick too. I'll say a prayer for him to get better quick.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

DaisyGolden said:


> I'm sorry that he has to stay overnight but at least you know he is in the best place possible and they will be able to help him. I'm sure he will start to feel a little better now that he's getting some fluids in him. I'm sure once they get him settled he will just curl up and get some rest. Try to get some rest yourself and calm down so you don't get sick too. I'll say a prayer for him to get better quick.


It does ease my mind knowing that he is getting the attention he needs and deserves. Just wish I could have stayed with him. I took a bath and decided to take Chloe to the dog park to get Mozart off my mind. It did the ticket - I even laughed. When we walked into the house I expected to see Mozart waiting to great us with a friendly "mew", kinda sunk back into a funk. So I've decided to clean my house now.... that should keep me active for a couple of hours.

Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I know it's hard. When my kitten Paisley was sick they kept her over a weekend and said they would call if there was any change. I thought I would lose my mind waiting but it all turned out ok.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Update # 2 
I called the vet at 7:30 tonight (I’m impatient I know...) He said that he has not had a bowel movement but he is taking in lots of fluids and is comfortably sedated. The vet also said that he does anticipate a bowel movement in the morning which means no surgery. My fingers are crossed that my little guy will be ready for pick up first thing in the morning. I’ll miss his cuddles tonight. Thanks to everyone who posted and shared their stories and comments. A big thank you to Wendee (DaisyGolden). I’ll post when I know something in the morning.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks so much for the update. I have been checking this thread hoping for good news for your kitty. I'll be thinking positive thoughts for kitty to have a nice poop.
Hang in there! It is so hard not to worry but I have a good feeling that everything will be OK.

Don't be afraid to call them as often as you need to for reassurance....
Take care


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

BayBeams said:


> Thanks so much for the update. I have been checking this thread hoping for good news for your kitty. I'll be thinking positive thoughts for kitty to have a nice poop.
> Hang in there! It is so hard not to worry but I have a good feeling that everything will be OK.
> 
> Don't be afraid to call them as often as you need to for reassurance....
> Take care



Thank you so much. I am also thinking positive thoughts for cat poop. The odd things we hope for as animal owner eh? I hope your feeling is right. I did feel better after I spoke to the vet. I have been debating on calling them again before I go to bed. I've been keeping myself busy tonight so I dont drive myself crazy thinking about Mozart. Chloe has been to the park twice tonight and my house is spotless now.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Call again before you go to bed. When Bentley spent the night I called every 3 hours. I would've felt guilty but then I remembered-I'm paying them so I can call as much as I like


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Bentley's Mom said:


> Call again before you go to bed. When Bentley spent the night I called every 3 hours. I would've felt guilty but then I remembered-I'm paying them so I can call as much as I like


That's how I feel... I felt bad calling them at 7:30pm. You are right, I am paying them to take care of my cat and I should know his status.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so happy that the vet thinks he won't need surgery. Go ahead and call again before bed if it makes you feel better. I'm sure the vet is used to hearing from owners again and again when their pets stay over night. One thing you might want to do is ask the vet if you should start feeding him wet food with his dry food so this doesn't happen again. I hope that Mozart is home tomorrow.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Just checking on Mozart. I hope he's home with you now.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

DaisyGolden said:


> Just checking on Mozart. I hope he's home with you now.


 MOZART IS HOME!!!!!!! 
Thank you all for helping me through this. You have been amazing. 
I called the first thing this morning and they told me that he had a bowel movement in the early morning! A final x-ray showed that everything came out except for a little pooper – which they expect will follow sometime in the next 24 hours. 
He will be on special fibre based food for the rest of his days, as well, he needs to take Lactulose twice a day. 
One of his kidneys showed in the x-ray as irregular and I will have to take him to our regular vet this week. 
I am so happy he’s home! Thank you again!!!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Welcome home Mozart!!!! Now be a good boy and don't scare your mommy like that ever again  I'm so happy everything is going to be ok.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so glad Mozart is home!! Hoping for continued improvement!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

That's so great. I hope everything comes out ok with his kidney. I'm really happy he is home and didn't have to have surgery.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm glad he is feeling better.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

You all have been so kind and supportive through this rough time. It was my first (and I am sure not my last) experience with an ill pet. I didn't realize how difficult it can be to make decisions about your pet’s health, especially when it can be life and death. It helps to have people that are there for you and can relate to what you are dealing with. Thank you again! 


The vet said the immediate 24 hours after taking him home he must have bowel movement. I had never been so excited to find cat poop in a litter box than this morning. :




Welcome back home Mozart -muah!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Jackson's Mom said:


> I had a similar problem with my cat. After getting my dog, he became so stressed that he started over grooming and all the extra hair causes him to get constipated. He also had to have an enema, and it actually took a couple days for anything to come out. Now I've switched him to wet food and give him a daily dose of lactulose. He hates it, and it's such a pain! But it works, so I guess I'll keep it up. I also heard that about the pumpkin but haven't tried it. He's a pretty picky eater so I don't know if he would eat it anyway. Hope your kitty feels better! And if you find something else that works I'd love to hear about it!


Mozart is now on wet food and daily doses of Lactulose. Is yours on regular wet food or special fibre based wet food? The vet recommeded Medcall - but its only offer from a vet and its pretty expensive.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

You might try asking your vet about adding MiraLax to the wet food instead of lactalose. I used to use lactalose with my cat but it was so messy and sticky and my cat started to run and hide when he knew I was looking for him to give him his medicine. My vet suggested the MiraLax and I am so glad we switched over. It is a tasteless powder so my cat eats it mixed in his wet food. Just a thought if the lactalose becomes a problem.So glad to hear Mozart is doing better. It really is hard when they are ill.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

The picture is great! It's weird when there is a time in your life when what you want most is for your cat or dog to poop. Lots of us have been there.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Bones Pet Boutique in Burlington has RAW cat food. Uppermiddle and Brant, plaza beside the new TD bank. Raw helps many health problems.


Bones Pet Boutique® - Burlington's Largest Retailer of Raw Pet Food for Dogs and Cats


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

2Retrievers222 said:


> Bones Pet Boutique in Burlington has RAW cat food. Uppermiddle and Brant, plaza beside the new TD bank. Raw helps many health problems.
> 
> 
> Bones Pet Boutique® - Burlington's Largest Retailer of Raw Pet Food for Dogs and Cats



I was considering changing Chloe's diet to a raw food diet. After this adventure with Mots - I am really considering changing both of their diets. I was going to take Chloe to Kerncliffe this weekend - I think we'll swing by on our way home. Thanks!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

I,m there everyday, maybe we will run into each other.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

2Retrievers222 said:


> I,m there everyday, maybe we will run into each other.


I'll be the one with the wild gr :


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

You never met Logan and Triton. lol


----------

